# OUTLOOK2000 OLE Error



## etc (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi! I'm having some problem with my Outlook2000. It gives me the error message "Can't open this item. OLE registration error occurred. The program is not properly installed. Run setup again for the program" everytime I click on my new email. I've tried installing the O2KSP3.exe from Microsoft website but the problem still occur. I've also tried uninstalling Outlook2000 and delete it's registry as stated in one of the forum here and the problem still occurs. What I've noticed is that the error will happen when I enable the 'Use Microsoft Word to edit email messages' under the outlook mail format option. The wierd thing is that the error doesn't occur when I click on my old emails but only occur on my new received emails. Do you guys encounter any of such problem before?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and Welcome.

Does Word work OK? Does it open on its own without any problems? I'm just wondering if Word could the problem rather than Outlook. Do a search for the Word template Normal.dot. Rename it to something else (just in case) then re-start Word. A new template will be automatically created. Now try Outlook again. I'm not sure if that will solve your problem but it's worth a try.

Regards


----------



## etc (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi. I've tried renaming the file Normal.dot and still I am getting the same error message when I click on my received email. Word seems to work fine when I create new email messages by enabling the check box ‘use Ms Word to edit email massages’, but the OLE registration error pop up again when I click on the send button. :4-dontkno I think some files that is linking outlook and word is not working correctly. Well, if there’s no solution to this problem, I guess I will just have to disable the function. :sayno:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Found this

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;318653

Seems to be related to Outlook Express.

HTH

Regards


----------



## etc (Sep 22, 2005)

How can I uninstall Outlook Express? Do I need to use my Windows 2000 cd to reinstall this program? Is there anyway I can download Outlook Express? I've tried searching the Microsoft website but was unable to find the download link.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

OE should appear in the program list via Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs. It should be removed OK that way. You will need your CD to re-install. Just put the CD in and look for an option to amend or add existing Windows components (can't remember exact wording). OE comes as part of Windows so I don't think there will be a download available.

Regards


----------



## etc (Sep 22, 2005)

I have found a solution to the problem. There is no need to uninstall Outlook Express or Outlook2000. All you need to do is to re-register your OLE32 registry and it will work fine after that. Just select Start>Run and type Regsvr32.exe %Windir%\System32\Ole32.dll.


----------



## smohamed (Sep 19, 2006)

:wave: :wave: -razz: -razz:


etc said:


> Hi! I'm having some problem with my Outlook2000. It gives me the error message "Can't open this item. OLE registration error occurred. The program is not properly installed. Run setup again for the program" everytime I click on my new email. I've tried installing the O2KSP3.exe from Microsoft website but the problem still occur. I've also tried uninstalling Outlook2000 and delete it's registry as stated in one of the forum here and the problem still occurs. What I've noticed is that the error will happen when I enable the 'Use Microsoft Word to edit email messages' under the outlook mail format option. The wierd thing is that the error doesn't occur when I click on my old emails but only occur on my new received emails. Do you guys encounter any of such problem before?


----------



## smohamed (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi! I'm having some problem with my Outlook2000. It gives me the error message "Can't open this item. OLE registration error occurred. The program is not properly installed. Run setup again for the program" everytime I click on my new email. I've tried installing the O2KSP3.exe from Microsoft website but the problem still occur. I've also tried uninstalling Outlook2000 and delete it's registry as stated in one of the forum here and the problem still occurs. What I've noticed is that the error will happen when I enable the 'Use Microsoft Word to edit email messages' under the outlook mail format option. The wierd thing is that the error doesn't occur when I click on my old emails but only occur on my new received emails. Do you guys encounter any of such problem before?


----------



## homer23 (Sep 2, 2007)

etc said:


> I have found a solution to the problem. There is no need to uninstall Outlook Express or Outlook2000. All you need to do is to re-register your OLE32 registry and it will work fine after that. Just select Start>Run and type Regsvr32.exe %Windir%\System32\Ole32.dll.


That was a life saver buddy, thanks.. ray:

I went to the Dos prompt because the start run was enabled, into c:\winnt\system32, regsvr ole32.dll, fixed the ole problem straight away.


----------

